# Amit főztél, edd is meg!



## blacksmyth

I got this message from a "friend2

what does it mean?
amit főztél edd is meg 

Thanks


----------



## heaa

Hi!

It means: 'Eat what you have cooked'


----------



## Erik 182

blacksmyth said:


> I got this message from a "friend2
> 
> what does it mean?
> amit főztél edd is meg
> 
> Thanks




"Edd meg, amit főztél" is used when you warn somebody beforehand not to do something because it is not that good idea but he/she is stubborn and not listining to you just does what he/she wants/thinks and after that he/she gets in trouble.

I said not to have sex with that crazy chick because you were never getting rid off her so "Edd meg, amit főztél" = "take the consequences and solve the problem by yourself"

Hope this helps


----------

